# Polising and Sharpening in the Chicago area?



## Cryozombie (Jun 6, 2003)

Anyone know anyplace that can polish and edge a Katana in the Greater Chicago, Illinois area?

Thanks.


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jun 6, 2003)

Toughie.  Try over at http://www.swordforum.com
There are some polishers that hang out in some of the forums.  You can also try http://www.swordforumbugei.com in the swords forum.


----------

